# Plastic/acrylic vivarium suppliers in the Uk



## Fezza (Apr 18, 2012)

As per title really

Anybody know of any good UK based companys?

Im looking for 4x2x2ft or there abouts

Thanks 

Mat


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Thats quite a size, and expect it would be quite expensive. I have laser cutters, but no where near that size. Any reason you want acrylic?


----------



## Fezza (Apr 18, 2012)

Perhaps not acrylic, but certainly some form of plastic. I understand that there may be issues with PVC cages off gassing at temps above 80f or so, which puts that out of consideration

I'd like to move the remaining animals in my collection, that are in wooden vivs over to plastic. I think it's much more hygienic and would imagine that a plastic viv would last longer than a wooden one

4x2x2 for chondros and carpets


----------



## dannyuk8385 (Aug 8, 2012)

shame you live in kidderminster i have one made from 18mm mdf exactly that size selling it for £40


----------



## MoonSand (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is a company that can make acrylic or plate polycarbonate to the sizes you need but you would have to silicone it together like building a fish tank.
I used these for making a water area in the bottom of my water dragon viv.

Its not cheap though, i would recomend the plate polycarbonate over the acrylic as its much stronger. Mine is 4mm thick but i think they said they do 2mm and 6mm as well

On the website its advertised as DIY secondry glazing Fixed panel kits but i just gave them a ring to explane what i needed.

DIY secondary glazing


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

for the hassle mate id buy sum procages


----------

